# HELP! My oily skin is driving me insane



## Sarah84 (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't get rid of the oil or shine. I'm in bad need of product recommendations.

Firstly I'll post my daily routine show you what i'm doing/using tell me if im going wrong anywhere

*Morning-*

Neutrogena Visibly Clear Gentle Exfoliating Wash

MAC oil contro lotion

MAC prep &amp; prime skin (not everyday)

MAC studio fix fluid

MAC select sheer pressed (throughout the day to take away shine)

problem is my pores are still noticable with my makeup on which I hate and I just can't seem to get rid of this shine on my T-zone for long. I'm sure oil just comes strolling outta my face constantly, like a flowing lake or something haha

*To remove makeup/night-*

Neutrogena Visibly clear triple action lotion

(or no&amp; makeup remover wipes if I'm feeling lazy)

Neutrogena visibly clear oil free moisturiser

And I've been using The body shops Tea tree oil nose pore mask about once a week to try and make sure my pores are really clean, I was hoping this might shrink them a bit but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seriously on my forehead just between my eyebrows and a bit higher and and my cheeks (by my nose) they are humongous.

Within a few minutes of removing my m/u with the routine posted above my face is just like one big oil/grease ball again and nothing seems to shirft it, even if im not wearing makeup on days it's won't go, it won't even settle slightly. I don't want to be this shiney anymore :icon_cry: 

ETA: Forgot to say I also bought No7 Beautifully Balanced Purifying Cleanser Oily/Comb and No7 Beautifully Balanced Purifying Toner Oily/Comb andbody tried these? maybe I need to give them a good go see how things go then?? 

Oh and I don't have acne or get breakouts, thought should mention that also.


----------



## lainey (Apr 27, 2006)

First off I use Proactiv. Not sure if you have acne or just oily skin. If just oily, don't use proactiv.

" MAC oil control lotion"

^i heard that it's actually pretty greesy and made a lot of my friends worse.

I'm using olay's complete lotion.

I also use smashbox's photo primer to help mattify the face.

foundation wise, i honestly wouldn't touch mac's foundation with a 10 foot pole! I love prescriptives...feels lighter. My sister used mac foundations and broke out like crazy. Her acne and oily issue is less than mine.

I'm also waiting for kryolan's anti-shine to come in the mail...i'll let you know how it works!!

hmm..about the pores, maybe splash your face with cold water before putting on the makeup? don't know if that will help.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 27, 2006)

Be careful about using too many oil-control products -- they can dry up your skin too much, making your skin produce even more oil! (As you keep washing away or otherwise preventing the oil, your skin will think it needs to produce more oil...)

I also have very oily skin, and until recently also had a decent amount of acne (fortunately that has been getting better, even though I haven't changed my routine!) I haven't found anything that actually decreased the oil production, though I did find a few products that helped with the acne. So my miracle product is blotting sheets -- they are amazing about soaking up the oil, getting rid of the shine, but without messing up my mu! I figure if I can't stop the shine, I will be content to control it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Applying powder throughout the day to get rid of shine never worked well because the oil was still there, and the extra layers of mu just mixed with all the oil and just turned into a muddy mess! So I would highly recommend trying blotting sheets (I use Clean and Clear, you can get them at Walmart and drugstores) and only using powder once or twice a day. (I use blotting sheets once or twice a day at work, and only touch up with powder after work if I'm going out.)

A small change you might consider is to switch to loose powder, that's usually better for oily skin and often keeps the shine away longer. Plus, pressed powders contain wax or oil that can clog your pores, though that may not be much of a concern for you.

I do have some more information about oily skin and acne in my notepad, if you're interested. (I tried the prescription Tazorac recommended by the oily skin article, and while it did an amazing job of getting rid of my acne -- actually just clogged pores instead of true acne, which requires the presence of a certain bacteria -- I didn't notice much difference in oil production.)

PS: Is your MAC mu formulated for oily skin? I know nothing about MAC face products but have heard that their Studio Fix foundation makes a lot of girls break out. I have heard that Prescriptives Virtual Matte and Revlon Colorstay are excellent foundations for keeping even very oily skin fairly matte -- however neither had a color pale enough for me so I couldn't tell you if they worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Apr 27, 2006)

Agree with Jennifer comment.

Have you tried using clay mask or other facial mask to control oil stuff?

I control mine using French clay mask and it works great, I love it, because I rarely found myself using the blotting paper again now after using the mask once a week.

It also helps tighten pores, absorb toxins and cleanse the skin.


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 27, 2006)

You've got gorgeous skin Sarah!

But I definitely would be careful about how many oil control products you are using - this can encourage the skin to produce more oil as it might actually be drying it out. Also I have combo/oily skin and I found that washing my face with products made for oily skin just stripped my skin and made it more oily.

I've since gone back to using my trusty Dove soap after using various brands of cleansers and my skin is much more regulated now as it's not a fussy face wash and it also has 1/4 moisturisers in it so it's not too drying. I find that all I need after washing with Dove is a light application of a light day lotion. If you find that the regular Dove soap is too drying I would try the Dove Extra Sensitive soap - it's fragrance free and hypoallergenic but still gives your face a good clean. I use this when the weather is more harse as it's more gentle during winter. Dove is recommended by Dermatologists for people with problem/oily skin because it's no frills and a simple face wash.

My friend got me addicted to Dove - she has gorgeous skin and this is all she uses and some Olay Beauty Fluid (which is a dream to apply make up on as it dries right in to your skin!)

I have also found that because i've downsized my skincare my skin isn't as confused and my pores do appear smaller as they're not having to produce as much oil.

I really would recommend trying them - they're dirt cheap. As long as you moisturise adequatly you should be fine!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

We have a product that might help as well as a new system called Intellegence.

Its new so I do not know much about it but I do know our technology is cutting edge and it is getting great results from what I hear..

Here is the descriptions for the basics....

Intelligence Exfoliating Masque w/thermal fusion

Uniquely formulated w/ thermal fusion technology to increase microcirculation &amp; cell proliferation, this dynamic product combines the benifits of a scrub and a masque for deep-cleansing results.

Intelligence Daily Cleanser

This non-drying cleanser easily removes dirt and oil with out stripping skin of its vital moisture barrier. Formulated to self adjust to your unique skin type.

Intelligence Daily Balancer

This non-drying everyday balancer is formulated to effectively remove final traces of cleanser by constricting pores for better appearenc, without drying or upsetting the skin's essiential moisture barrier.

Intelligence Daily Moisture Cream, Day &amp; Night

This lightweight moisturizer delivers as much or as little hydration as the skin needs without feeling greasy or dry.

The other item if you want to try something with what you have is the personalizer and here is its description. (I did use this when I first came to Arbonne but once on self adjusting skin care I no longer needed it.)

Personalizer: Absorb oil before moisturizing, or applying makeup with a light dusting of personalizer that helps balance oily redness and keeps your matte finish intact for hours.

I just realized you in an area that will not be able to get these until January 07.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

I feel the less you use on your skin, the better. Yes use some sort of oil control....but again, don't over do it (it can cause the opposite affect...more oil). That's what happens with me. My skin is hyper oily and soooooo frustrating.....but I find the less I try to "control" it, the better it reacts (don't get me wrong....it's still hyper oily.....but). The more I try to dry it out....cuz I get frustrated, the more oily it becomes.

Since you use an oil control foundation, have you ever tried skipping your moisturizer in the morning? Just moisturize at night (unless you feel you have dry skin under your oily skin)? Since you use a primer in the morning, your foundation should go on just as well.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

I may have to check into this. Even though I'm an aloette consultant, I'm always up for checking other things out too.

I'm not seeing the descriptions? EDIT: see them now....thanks.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 27, 2006)

I fell in love with Clinique Turnaround Concentrate Visible Skin Renewer. It's a lightweight oil free serum that you can put on your face night and morning. It SIGNIFICANTLY reduces the size of your pores and cuts back on shine. (At least it does for me, and I have pretty oily skin). It does have a small concentration of BHA (salicylic acid) so that may be something to consider if you are very sensitive to it. Although, I am on retin a micro and use this product and don't have any irritations.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips and advice.

Going to check out the dove soap (so Vanessa you just use this as your cleanser?) and look into the clay mask as it tightens pores and this is something I really want to do as mine are so unattractive

thanks again y'all


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 27, 2006)

Blotting papers are such a great invention because they're inexpensive and they soak up the oil quickly and easily, without messing up your make-up. How cool is that? I recently discovered blotting papers (where have i been in the last 100 years-lol) and I just love them. They come in handy-after lunch everyday I always use these followed by a matte powder.

I once got a makeover when I was traveling, and before the lady applied the mu she noticed my oily skin, so she applied mattifying gel. She said it was her secret product for zapping oil. Hours later, suprisingly my skin wasn't oily! It wasn't dry either-it felt _right_. Which is just strange for me. I'm kicking myself b/c I didn't get the brand...I think it might be Bliss Mattifying Gel because this looks very similar to the white tube she had. For the pores, don't waste money on those nose strips, I used them for months and they didn't work for me. Have you tried Clinique's Pore Minimizer? I've heard it was good.

I do agree about the "light" skincare. My face is always better when it's not loaded down with products. But that's hard to do...we're girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Try not to use primer all of the time b/c in my expierences it made my face produce more oil. And like already mentioned if you overdo it, your dry face will want to make more and more oil. I don't know about using soap as a cleanser. Yes, Dove is mild but it is still soap and I don't know if I would use it or not if it's not specifically formulated for the face. Good luck honey and I'm sure you'll find something to help.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the *Clinique Pore Minimizer *and I'm not all that impressed. It actually over dries my skin (and I'm extremely oily)....then the oil shines through, because it's over dried. It just feels REALLY weird going on too....the application and the feel of it, I can't explain it.

But that being said, others have REALLY loved it. So this item is another one of those that works wonder for some and not for others. Everyone is different and different approaches/products work differently for different people.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

Regarding Blotting papers: I have yet to find a blotting paper that I can use without using the whole darn pack....yes they work great, BUT I need them BIGGER.

Regarding the 'secret product' for zapping oil: Man I would really love to find out what this product is. Have you ever purchased what you 'thought' it was? Did it work the same? I really want to look into this. Bliss Mattifying Gel (is 'Bliss' the company or brand name?).

OH and today I noticed was one of my faces 'good' days. Meaning not the oil slick it usually is. Yes it was VERY oily, but nothing like having to blot with napkins every hour on the hour (what's that about 6-8 napkins a day or more?). I noticed this morning I used VERY little products and VERY small amount of foundation. I'm gonna try this again tomorrow and see if I found my problem....using too much products and makeup??? (I never thought I used too much, but obviously when I cut it WAY down, maybe this is what has helped).


----------



## juls91285 (Apr 28, 2006)

I am really starting to get more interested in using the dove soap. I am so frustrated with my skin lately that I'm probably just making it worse. So I think I'm going to run to the store and just get back to the basic dove soap and water and see how that goes.


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 28, 2006)

I use Cuticura Medicated Acne soap and Neutrogena visibly clear exfoliating wash, interchangeably. Then I use MAC studio fix fluid. I put that on with a damp sponge to spread it thin, and then use the MAC pressed powder. I have a bad nose scar, so I use Bobbi Brown concealer kit on it (which is heavy). I exfoliate a couple of times a week. I do use oil blotters, but I agree with Kwitter, they need bigger sheets for my skin! My biggest secret is that I use plain old corn starch mixed with loose powder to dry up the oil. It works!


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 28, 2006)

I do Sarah - just as a regular cleanser - I use mainly the Extra Sensitve soap (using the regular cream bar at the moment and it isn't drying at all on mine) as it doesn't dry out the skin and is non-comodegenic and irritant free, fragrance free etc. Ive read up on ingredients before using and there are less ingredients than in my supposedly 'gentle' clarins cleanser which clogged my skin unbelievably. I think for the price of the soap it's definitely worth a try.

I will mention though that you might get a few spots for the first week (i did) but then they cleared up and my spot scars have faded and my pores have shrunk since they're not producing a ton of oil. My skin is so much better after using the soap.

I think mainly it's just whether soap works for your skin or not. Some people don't like it and it won't suit dry skin but I have combo now and it's working a treat. Just be sure to moisturise properly and you shouldnt have any probs. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

Damn I was in boots today and totally forgot to look for the soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> typical of me I always forget what Im going in shops for. Gonna stick a note on the front of my wardrobe to remind me next time haha

However today I skipped the oil control lotion and just used a small amout of prep and prime skin surprisingly my face doesn't look as shiney as it normally does so I might not bother repurchasing this again, going to not use it for about a week and see how it goes. I also used the No7 cleanser and toner for combination/oily skin yesterday to remove my makeup and also found my face wasn't as shiney as usual :eusa_pray:


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 28, 2006)

te he! what you like?! let me know how you get on anyway if you do decide to try it! Any questions let me know! x


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

maybe it's prep and prime that's making your skin oily. have you tried skipping that? i know a primer i used (forgot which) made my skin oily, although it's supposed to do the opposite.

i agree with the others that have said you have too many things you're using, though. GG brought up great points.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2006)

My dermatologist also recommended washing my face with Dove soap, or with Cetaphil bar soap. I've used both over the years and haven't really noticed a difference with my oily skin, but the soaps didn't make it any worse either!


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

In just a week things are really looking up :worship:

The moral of the story, cut down on products if you have oily skin.

I've cut out my MAC oil control lotion, Neutrogena face crub and cleanser.

Now Im using Johnsons baby soap in the morning to was my face (keep forgetting to pick the dove one up) and only one product after that before my foundation I'll use either MAC perp and prime, strobe cream or Neutrogena oil free moisturiser then at night I've been using the No7 Cleanser and Toner for oily/combination skin and its working so well. Now when I'm not wearing any m/u I don't even have the dreadful shine anymore YIPEE! Thanks for all the advice, much appriciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (May 3, 2006)

I discovered the Tea Tree Oil Mattifying moisture Gel by The Body Shop...i will NEVER moisturize with anything else again. I'm committed to this!


----------



## Nessicle (May 3, 2006)

I was going to pick up some of the Tea Tree foaming face wash from The Body Shop - have you tried it Jinjer?


----------



## micra22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I am a new member from italy....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just to add my point: i recently discovered from a review read on MUA a great oil controlling product which is, strange to say, a sunscreen.

Is the "Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion SPF 55", check the review, beacuse my english is very bad and maybe I won't be able to explain the effect of this products.

It completely dries your skin, I am usually greasy in the morning, after few hours from my make up, but know it's 11a.m. and I am still flawless (i still cannot believe this).

In the morning I put a Vit C serum (Skinceuticals), the Shiseido sunscreen and my foundation (HR Color Clone) after 15 minutes.

That's it.

Please try, you won't regret this. :thumbsup2:

Micra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## micra22 (May 4, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to say that the the Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion i s from SHISEIDO!!!!

:eusa_wall:


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 4, 2006)

Sometimes you need to switch up on the products you use. If you use a product for awhile it is good to alternate every so many months with something else that works.


----------



## ArbonQueen (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Kelley!

I do have a great product that works on pore, adjust skin, and more. You can find it at my website below in siggy. Just go to the shop online section and click on right side for face. It is the Thermal Fusion Masque.

Also while there check out the personalizer for oily skin. It is a compact to carry with you all day and to use before you apply your make up. I used it when I first got with my company. After using the self adjusting re9 line I eventually did not need it though.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2006)

*That is soooo awesome to hear!* I too find the less I load on my skin, the better. Or if I feel I want certain products....I just use them less frequently, say 2 or 3 times a week or less.

Oh and I had to go out and buy the Dove Cleanser, just had to try it. I got the Sensitive Skin forumula and it's not the bar, I bought the liquid cleanser (I just thought it would be more sanitary, than the bar is all - with bacteria and storing a bar soap and all, I'm a bacteria phobia freak:whistling: ).

So far, it works fine and is gentle, but I did notice some drying.....so I backed down and use it every other day instead. Then on my off days I use my Aloette Gentle Foaming Cleanser. Not sure if the Dove was giving me the flakys or if my new found Monistat Anti-Chaffing Gel did it.....???? I've only used the anti-chaffing about 3 times and you'd think the anti-chaffing would help with flaking....so I'm assuming it's the Dove???? Or heck, maybe I just wasn't rinsing it off enough, or could have been something else too????

Sorry to ramble.


----------



## ArbonQueen (May 4, 2006)

woohoo! That is wonderful!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nessicle (May 4, 2006)

Kelly I too noticed some drying at first but I always make sure I use an adequate moisturiser - if your skin is usually quite sensitive you may want to buy a richer night cream or something. My skin is quite oily/combo anyway so I spend half my life trying to dry up my skin lol! so I don't actually mind. I think the bars are much kinder than the liquid version because you don't use as much foam as you would do a liquid cleanser so maybe that's another reason why it may be drying you out???


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I actually have EXTREMELY oily skin and I too spend time trying to get the opposite affect. It doesn't dry up my oil, just my skin got kinda patchy, but then again, it could just be my stupid period right now....stupid girl stuff.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

yay! so glad to hear!


----------



## Jinjer (May 5, 2006)

not yet but i will be buying it soon...will let you know...or maybe u can try it and let me know:laughing:


----------



## krissie888 (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

I also have really, really oily skin and I have a few tips that I did not see mentioned, so here goes:

As far as oil control lotion, I have tried them ALL! Recently, though I bought Biore Oil Control lotion and it is AWESOME. Seriously, I have spent more money on everything to control oil, as well as using nothing to see if that helped. Nothing else has. Plus, this stuff is like, $5.99 or something like that.

Prior to using the Biore, I used Smashbox Anti-Shine in Neutral (the colored one didn't seem to work as well....doesn't make much sense, but there you go). I still keep it in my purse for security, but I swear I have not had to use it. I still use one of the few foundations or tinted moisturizers that I have collected, but it is definitely the Biore that is making my skin matte, and not dry (although I am so oily I have never had anything make me too dry.)

Last, and this is going to sound really, really strange, but the toilet seat covers in public bathrooms work just as well, if not better than blotting papers, and they are FREE! Really, try it and see.

I hope this helps.

Krissie:yay:


----------



## macuphead (May 11, 2006)

I have problems with my oily skin too, mostly on my forehead (which unfortunatly is quite large to boot!) and on about the inch of cheek on either side closest to my nose. In this area i am also self conscious of my pores, which appear larger when they are oily. When the catherine D. collection came out at mac, I had been thinking about trying their blot powder but just hadnt gotten one yet, but the CD edition blots came in the cutest container so i picked one up...it changed my life! unlike other powders, that cling to the dryer areas of my combination skin (like normally unnoticable dry patches, or that annoying flakey area around the zit you killed and dried out the night before), it went on invisable, it was like putting on an amazing, magic powder, with no pigment whatsoever, that just simply mattifies your t-zone. you should defenatly try it, i think you will be impressed. as for skincare, i recently moved from lancome skincare, which i find too rich and sometimes breaks me out (and really has nothing for young people in terms of acne fighting stuff), to the clinique three-step system. within a week of using it, and for the first time, NOT being lazy every once in a while because im too tired to spend on my face before bed, actually cleansing, toning, and moisturizing, EVERY day, twice a day. my skin is so much fresher throughout the day, i find that i am having to blot less during the day for oil, and am defenatly not getting nearly as many annoying zits popping up. (you would probablly want to go with the '3' toner, because it does more for drying up skin than the '2'. one other product that i had just ran out of before i bought the clinique set, was a mattifying toner by lancome. it has some sort of powder right in it, so when it settles, it looks like the bottom has some murky white junk in it, but when you shake it and apply it, it is a lot less harsh than some of the toners i have tried, but the powder works to mattify your face all day long, i did find that i found a bit of difference, but at $35 a (small) bottle, compaired to $14 for the same size in clinique, it really wasnt worth the extra coin. in terms of our stupid devil pores, i have tried a million 'pore minimizers' and NONE OF THEM WORK they are all a lie, we will have them forever, so all we can do is try to hide them the best we can. someone mentioned the smashbox photofinish primer, and in doing research wanting to find a good face primer, this is the one that everyone recomends, mac's is mediocre really, im not too impressed with it.


----------



## macuphead (May 11, 2006)

ps you are very pretty! in your pic you look GLOWING, not oily, if you look like that every day, you have nothing to worry about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raineywife (May 12, 2006)

I am experiencing this problem now also. Thanks for all the advice.:yay:


----------



## Lauriesboys (May 12, 2006)

I have a very oily t-shone and adult acne along my jaw line. I use the Beta hyroxy acid products- the 1% and 2% in both lotions and gel depending on what's going on with my skin and the 5% Benzoyl Peroxide products from Paula's Choice skin care line. It has kept my t-zone from oiling up during the day, my pores are pratically gone and acne is gone-even has ended my bad milia problem-even under my eyes. Price is good, too.


----------



## bibi822 (May 17, 2006)

i use DDF toner or Chanel toner

and use DDF lotion for oily skin..

i think it works pretty good...


----------

